# abbréviation : matin / après-midi / soir



## Amyyy

matin > Am
Après midi > pm
soir > ?


----------



## Sitaa

"pm" as well... no ?

11h du soir = 11pm


----------



## Amyyy

ah oui c'est vrai ca concerne les heures...
Ah ca m'arrange pas.
on pourrait pas dire eve.? comme evening?


----------



## hunternet

Ben...il n'y a pas spécialement d'abréviation pour ca non ? C'est très anglais comme pratique.


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour Amyyy, 

Je pense que le fil suivant pourrait t'aider aussi.


----------



## Amyyy

Merci pour vos réponses 
je cherche bien une abbréviation pour dire soir parce que evening c'est trop long.
apparemment "eve" existe et veut dire soir. Un natif peut il me confirmer qu'il comprend. merci


----------



## Denis the fatalist

... sauf que eve signifie aussi la veille, ou métaphoriquement encore plus que ça.


----------



## Sitaa

"at night" may be shorter......


----------



## broglet

Denis the fatalist said:


> ... sauf que eve signifie aussi la veille, ou métaphoriquement encore plus que ça.


il ne signifie que la veille ..


----------



## Amyyy

Merci pour les réponses 
broglet, si on met "eve" dans le dictionnaire de wordreference il m'indique "soir".. pas trés fiable!
En tout cas merci de me confirmer que ca ne fonctionne pas.
Je vais essayer de truover autre chose.. un abbréviation de 4 caractères maxi..pas facile!


----------



## broglet

Amyyy said:


> Merci pour les réponses
> broglet, si on met "eve" dans le dictionnaire de wordreference il m'indique "soir".. pas trés fiable!
> En tout cas merci de me confirmer que ca ne fonctionne pas.
> Je vais essayer de truover autre chose.. un abbréviation de 4 caractères maxi..pas facile!


'eve' is an archaic form of 'evening' but is no longer used with that meaning

would 'dusk' be of any use for your purpose?  ( = le crépuscule ou la nuit tombante)


----------



## Denis the fatalist

broglet said:


> il (eve) ne signifie que la veille ..


disons au sens large alors, car quand je lis "at the eve of the third millenium" je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de "the day before"....


----------



## broglet

Denis the fatalist said:


> disons au sens large alors, car quand je lis "at the eve of the third millenium" je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de "the day before"....


Oui Denis, tu as raison (comme tu as dit ci-dessus - ' ... métaphoriquement encore plus ...') mais on ne l'utilise jamais pour 'the evening'


----------



## Denis the fatalist

broglet said:


> Oui mais on ne l'utilise jamais pour 'the evening'


pour la question qui intéresse Amy+, reste donc "night ou at night ?


----------



## orlando09

Pm is for anything from 12.00 to 00.00 - so it's evening as well as after-noon! But as you say, it refers only to times. You don;t say "what are you doing this pm?" Thereás no specific short way to say "evening". I must say that often it is French rather than English where the word is longer, and you can;t have one syllable abbreviations for everything! Sometimes "tonight" is used instead of "this evening", for example,. if you want to lose one syllable! Or if it's another day - what are you doing on Thursday night? etc, but I think evening is more common - as it clearly implies e.g. the whole period after work, not just the very latest part of the day and/or sleeping over somewhere.

[in a similar vein to am/pm etc - I find the French version of BC/AD long-winded - "avant Jésus-Christ" etc. not even AJC, which you might expect]


----------



## Denis the fatalist

orlando09 said:


> Pm is for anything from 12.00 to 00.00 -


Hazarding to relaunch good old Two roses war about PM and AM, I would rather say from 12.01 to 00.O1... 
M for Meridiem meaning mid of the day - 12 or 00 in the actual time measuring system - to say 12 am would merely mean... 12 before 12, and pm 12 after 12. Or midnight after or before midnight, as you like it. I know "nonsense" is the English word for "esprit", but yet...


----------



## Amyyy

Ma question fait débat!
Juste pour vous informer, il s'agisssait d'un logiciel informatique que je dois traduire et je dois définir les heures d'ouverture du magasin suivant la période de la journée exemple en francais :
mat.         08:00         12:00
A-m.        14:00          17:00
soir          17:00          20:00
nuit          20:00          23:00
 en tout cas merci pour vos réponses


----------



## orlando09

Denis the fatalist said:


> Hazarding to relaunch good old Two roses war about PM and AM, I would rather say from 12.01 to 00.O1...
> M for Meridiem meaning mid of the day - 12 or 00 in the actual time measuring system - to say 12 am would merely mean... 12 before 12, and pm 12 after 12. Or midnight after or before midnight, as you like it. I know "nonsense" is the English word for "esprit", but yet...


 
It's a bit of a grey area! But as I think noon is 12pm and midnight is 12am - but it's v. confusing, so maybe that's why we tend to say noon/midday/midnight instead. Living in France I am getting usewd to the 24 hr clock now, which avoids ambiguity. but it's not caught on in the UK.


----------



## broglet

orlando09 said:


> But as I think noon is 12pm and midnight is 12am


This is wrong. There is no such thing as 12pm and 12am, as Denis the fatalist explained. In the 12 hour system there is only 12 noon and 12 midnight


----------



## orlando09

I know that _logically_ there is no such thing, but conventions don;t have to be logical all the time. Wikipedia says:

The most common convention is to assign 12 a.m. to midnight (at the beginning of the day) and 12 p.m. to noon, defining both half days to have a closed (inclusive) beginning and open (exclusive) end. The phrases 12 noon and 12 midnight (or simply noon and midnight) can more clearly express these times 

However, I agree that calling using am/pm with these times leads to confusion and is not often done. That's not to say it is never done though or that it is "wrong".


----------



## tilt

Amyyy said:


> Ma question fait débat!
> Juste pour vous informer, il s'agisssait d'un logiciel informatique que je dois traduire et je dois définir les heures d'ouverture du magasin suivant la période de la journée exemple en francais :
> mat.         08:00         12:00
> A-m.        14:00          17:00
> soir          17:00          20:00
> nuit          20:00          23:00
> en tout cas merci pour vos réponses


Je ne suis pas certain que AM et PM seraient utilisés ici pour matin et après-midi. L'avis d'un véritable anglophone serait le bienvenu.

Ensuite, quand dis que _evening _est "trop long", c'est une question de nombre de lettre, c'est ça ? La question, c'est juste de trouver des abréviations qui rentrent dans ton tableau ? Dans ce cas, la présence d'un point après _Eve._ devrait éviter toute confusion avec le mot _eve_.

Amis anglophones, est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas présenter ça comme suit, alors ?
Morn.   08:00         12:00
Aftern. 14:00          17:00
Even.   17:00          20:00
Night    20:00          23:00


----------



## orlando09

tilt said:


> Je ne suis pas certain que AM et PM seraient utilisés ici pour matin et après-midi. L'avis d'un véritable anglophone serait le bienvenu.
> 
> Ensuite, quand dis que _evening _est "trop long", c'est une question de nombre de lettre, c'est ça ? La question, c'est juste de trouver des abréviations qui rentrent dans ton tableau ? Dans ce cas, la présence d'un point après _Eve._ devrait éviter toute confusion avec le mot _eve_.
> 
> Amis anglophones, est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas présenter ça comme suit, alors ?
> Morn. 08:00 12:00
> Aftern. 14:00 17:00
> Even. 17:00 20:00
> Night 20:00 23:00


 
If you _have_ to have something (a label) other than just the bare times I suppose something like that is alright. but most people in the UK do not use the 24hr clock - 8am - noon; 2pm-5pm etc would be more usual. If necessary, I'd probably go for Aft. rather than Aftern. and possible Eve. rather than Even.


----------



## tilt

orlando09 said:


> If you _have_ to have something (a label) other than just the bare times I suppose something like that is alright. but most people in the UK do not use the 24hr clock - 8am - noon; 2pm-5pm etc would be more usual. If necessary, I'd probably go for Aft. rather than Aftern. and possible Eve. rather than Even.


Thanks, I guess this is the kind of answer Amyyy was expecting.
But I should let her say it.


----------



## broglet

tilt said:


> Je ne suis pas certain que AM et PM seraient utilisés ici pour matin et après-midi. L'avis d'un véritable anglophone serait le bienvenu.
> 
> Ensuite, quand dis que _evening _est "trop long", c'est une question de nombre de lettre, c'est ça ? La question, c'est juste de trouver des abréviations qui rentrent dans ton tableau ? Dans ce cas, la présence d'un point après _Eve._ devrait éviter toute confusion avec le mot _eve_.
> 
> Amis anglophones, est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas présenter ça comme suit, alors ?
> Morn. 08:00 12:00
> Aftern. 14:00 17:00
> Even. 17:00 20:00
> Night 20:00 23:00


 
Sorry. The abbreviations look wrong to an English eye. I agree with orlando09 - it would be best just to state the times:

8am - 12noon
2pm - 5pm
5pm - 8pm
8pm - 11pm

... and I would not use orlando09's proposed abbreviations, since they look wrong too!


----------



## broglet

orlando09 said:


> I know that _logically_ there is no such thing, but conventions don;t have to be logical all the time. Wikipedia says:
> 
> The most common convention is to assign 12 a.m. to midnight (at the beginning of the day) and 12 p.m. to noon, defining both half days to have a closed (inclusive) beginning and open (exclusive) end


Wikipedia says a lot of dubious things but this is not just dubious; it is just plain wrong


----------



## orlando09

Well we can agree to disagree! I have looked into this issue before, and I know that sometimes people attribute a pm or am to noon and midnight, although I agree it is very confusing and easily misunderstood so it's better just to say noon and midnight.


----------



## broglet

orlando09 said:


> Well we can agree to disagree! I have looked into this issue before, and I know that sometimes people attribute a pm or am to noon and midnight, although I agree it is very confusing and easily misunderstood so it's better just to say noon and midnight.


I think we can agree to _agree_. I'm not saying people don't do it; it's just that it is a demonstration of their ignorance and often when they do it, nobody has a clue what they are talking about!  By the way, I hope this topic will be over by 12pm tomorrow. See what I mean?


----------



## Amyyy

ah ah vous me faites bien rire!
En tout cas je tiens à dire merci a tilt qui m'a fait une bonne suggestion  merci tilt 
En ce qui concerne la solution de broglet je ne peux pas l'utiliser car il s'agit d'un logiciel que je ne peux pas  retoucher et que je dois juste traduire. Ainsi je ne peux pas mettre am et pm derrière les heures et ils s'agit bien des libellé que je dois traduire car il s'agit d'un tableau fixe avec uniquement les cases des heures sous forme HH:MM qui peuvent etre modifiées.
Merci de m'avoir aidé broglet Orlando et tilt


----------



## orlando09

broglet said:


> I think we can agree to _agree_. I'm not saying people don't do it; it's just that it is a demonstration of their ignorance and often when they do it, nobody has a clue what they are talking about!  By the way, I hope this topic will be over by 12pm tomorrow. See what I mean?


 
OK! The Greenwich Mean Time site seems to agree with you, so that's good enough for me


----------



## broglet

Amyyy said:


> ah ah vous me faites bien rire!
> En tout cas je tiens à dire merci a tilt qui m'a fait une bonne suggestion  merci tilt
> En ce qui concerne la solution de broglet je ne peux pas l'utiliser car il s'agit d'un logiciel que je ne peux pas retoucher et que je dois juste traduire. Ainsi je ne peux pas mettre am et pm derrière les heures et ils s'agit bien des libellé que je dois traduire car il s'agit d'un tableau fixe avec uniquement les cases des heures sous forme HH:MM qui peuvent etre modifiées.
> Merci de m'avoir aidé broglet Orlando et tilt


It's up to you Amyyy - if you want something that looks wrong to an anglophone then by all means go with tilt's suggestion


----------



## tilt

broglet said:


> It's up to you Amyyy - if you want something that looks wrong to an anglophone then by all means go with tilt's suggestion


What's wrong with my suggestion?
Amyyy said the times format can't be changed, so you must refer to the abbreviations I used for morning, afternoon and evening. Do you have better ones to suggest, or better than Orlando's ones (Aft. and Eve.)?


----------



## broglet

tilt said:


> What's wrong with my suggestion?
> Amyyy said the times format can't be changed, so you must refer to the abbreviations I used for morning, afternoon and evening. Do you have better ones to suggest, or better than Orlando's ones (Aft. and Eve.)?


bonjour tilt - tu as demandé "Amis anglophones, est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas présenter ça comme suit, alors ?" et je t'ai donné ma réponse.  Les idées d'Orlando sont meilleures.  

Or the following might be appropriate:

am
pm
later
latest


----------

